# Another Video...



## Hardtail1969 (29/1/17)

I would love to be able to see exactly what this guy is doing in that last five seconds right before...


----------



## KZOR (29/1/17)

*Moral of the story *: If you using a mech with a IQ of less than 80 then do it with no-one within a 20m radius.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (29/1/17)

KZOR said:


> *Moral of the story *: If you using a mech with a IQ of less than 80 then do it with no-one within a 20m radius.


Same should apply to motor vehicles.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/17)

If you go on the tube you will find lots of videos liks this....
Nothing new here...

What needs to be done so that we dont have any new videos of this stuff is, all vendors of mechs need to establish a ground of which they are able to determine if someone is compliant to own a mech.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (29/1/17)

The vaping industry doesn't seem to be even slightly concerned about these sort of incidents, nor has it announced any plan to stop it or reduce it. There will be regulatory consequences to that inaction. 

Here is how you deal with such incidents:



> HONG KONG — Samsung, the South Korean conglomerate, blamed battery manufacturing problems and design flaws for the embarrassing and costly failure of its Galaxy Note7 smartphone and apologized to its customers and suppliers.
> 
> In a news conference that took place on Monday morning in South Korea, Samsung and outside experts said batteries made by two suppliers contained flaws that allowed the phones to overheat and in several cases catch fire. But they also cited what they said were flaws in the design of the phone, including an unusually thin lining between the electrodes of the battery.
> 
> ...



But then Samsung have been in business for a while. They know how to do basic PR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/1/17)

When regulations start to kick in I have a feeling that the first thing that will happen is mech mods will be banned. They're kind of like cars without safety belts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (29/1/17)

@Huffapuff, I agree. The vaping industry has an opportunity to address this now and show regulators that they are concerned about it and taking steps to mitigate or solve it. If they do nothing, they can't complain if regulators step in and do it for them. 

Even within the vaping industry, there are questions. When Wayne discussed the Andy incident on his podcast, Colton's first reaction was "It's 2017, why is this guy still using a mech mod?" The pat answer "Because it gives a better vape" will only get the industry so far. I can get better performance from my car by taking out all the safety features and reducing the weight to give a greater power-to-weight ratio. That doesn't mean regulators or society in general is going to approve of such measures.

Performance and safety are often competing factors which will be balanced in a consumer product. Any product that sacrifices safety for performance is going to have limited success in a regulated environment. For that matter, juice manufacturers can argue that juices loaded with diacetyl taste much better. Regulators will decide whether allowing better taste, at the cost of greater risk to consumer health, is a route they will allow. My sense is that they won't.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/1/17)

All of what has been said is certainly true... however, i still would love to be able to see clearly, exactly what he did in those 5 secs before bloeey time. 

He touches it (adjusting?) It twice and after the second puff it blows up..

But a mech, is a battery on a spring in a tube... 

What could he be fiddling with?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (29/1/17)

He seems to be either screwing the atty down more firmly onto the mech, or perhaps adjusting the airflow?


----------



## RichJB (29/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> all vendors of mechs need to establish a ground of which they are able to determine if someone is compliant to own a mech.



Can all vendors be trusted?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/1/17)

RichJB said:


> He seems to be either screwing the atty down more firmly onto the mech, or perhaps adjusting the airflow?


Dunno, i keep looking at it, and he is doing something...

First pull..no clouds

Fiddle fiddle

Second pull and blam... 

I wanna buy one and replicate it, purely to see what the hell he did.

Cant help it, i have a need to figure out this kind of stuff.



RichJB said:


> Can all vendors be trusted?





Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (29/1/17)

On closer inspection, he seems to be fiddling with both the top and bottom of mod on the first try, then only fiddles with the bottom on the second try. Maybe the cap that holds the battery in place at the bottom of the mech had worked loose and he felt it needed to be tightened up to help the battery make connection? That would explain why there are no clouds on his first vape.


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Can all vendors be trusted?




Well just by looking at the video of that little kiosk i can see they are not a specialized vape shop but rather some dodgy shop like the ones you will find at a chinamall/flea-market selling hubblies and all sorts of smoking apparatus.

I feel bad for that young guy cause he basically walked into that innocently even though hes talking kak that he was just holding it when it blew up and why the hell is a vendor giving a device to 14yr old ???

So 2 problems we have here i see...
1) shops are not educating folks properly about mechs.
2)shops have no idea what they doing themselves.

So the solutions will be in order to sell unregulated devices you need to have some sort of special license?

But then you will still have the black market ie- the Chinese so ok lets ban mech mod sales...
(The same way we tried stopping fake DVD sales?)
If we ban it, we just going to create more of a demand for it.

Unfortunately this us not going to be something we can not stop. The best thing for us to do is to try educate as many people how to operate a mech mod safely and now aparently not to accept a mech mod from strangers to try out.


----------



## RichJB (29/1/17)

The way I see, the obligation starts with the industry. Usually, the vaping community tasks users to do their homework, and vendors to educate them. Imo the best solution is the one that relies on the fewest number of people complying. There are millions of vapers and tens of thousands of vendors. But there are only a handful of battery manufacturers and maybe 100 or so mech mod manufacturers. A solution that starts with them is most likely to succeed. 

We see it in the Samsung announcement I quoted above. There is no "our users must..." because Samsung know that their users are idiots (many of them, anyway). There is no "vendors who retail our products must..." because Samsung know that vendors care about sales and profits, not about safety or education. So Samsung's solution starts with "We (Samsung) will..."

If hybrid tops are a problem, what is the easiest solution: educate millions of users to be aware of hybrid tops, or get 100 manufacturers to agree to stop making hybrid tops and use only 510 connectors instead as an industry standard?

Torn or damaged battery wraps seems to be another huge problem. What is the easiest solution: educate millions of users to inspect their wraps regularly? Or get a dozen battery manufacturers to make more tear-resistant covers for their batteries?

Why don't we have to inspect our Duracells for torn wraps? Why don't cigalike or Twisp users have to inspect their batteries? These batteries all come in hard vinyl casings which are almost impervious to damage. You'd literally have to drive over the battery with a car, or hit it with a hammer, to crack the casing. Why do we assume that because 18650s until now have all come with soft, flimsy, easy to tear wraps, that it has to stay that way?

If just these two steps were taken, a lot of accidents would be avoided. Better still, the industry would be sending a message to government and regulators that "hey, we care about our customers, we are taking steps to protect them and assuming responsibility for our products".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/1/17)

This is kinda interesting ... fun watching him make the batteries pop


----------



## craigb (30/1/17)

Completely unrelated, but still relevant...

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/0...y_fumes_suspicion_falls_on_home_laser_cutter/

Using any product outside of it's operational parameters can have potentially fatal consequences.

Short version of the link, couple used either 3D printer or laser cutter (news reports mangled the two into one device) and died as a result of poisonous fumes accumulating in their poorly ventilated apartment. This despite the fact the manual states there is an exhaust outlet that needs to be vented outside the building.

So even adding it in the manual is no guarantee of responsible usage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> I would love to be able to see exactly what this guy is doing in that last five seconds right before...




YASSAS - that shit wild bro


----------



## Surge26 (7/2/17)

There have been 22 e-cigarette fires since the devices hit the market in 2008

https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/amp....-cigarette-explodes-in-mans-pocket/index.html
Please note I think that people should be educated about the actual statistics. How many have died from smoking since 2008? And how many have died from 2nd hand smoke interesting comparison. You have to be a special character to make a mod explode I'm not even interested in watching the video as I'm sure he's a special guy who needed help, who will always need help from someone, in this spoofed society we live in. I honestly think vendors should be liable to tell people it's dangerous. Deadly even and from there it is your choice what to do with it. Mech mods aren't cheaper than regulated so this guy obviously bought this with some knowledge of what he was doing. No sympathy will be dispersed from my side educate yourself in all that you do.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (7/2/17)

Surge26 said:


> There have been 22 e-cigarette fires since the devices hit the market in 2008



Unfortunately, those figures are from a 2008-2014 study and are also only incidents which were reported in the media, not total incidents. We have had several forum posters here experience battery venting, none of which made the news. An incident is only likely to make the news if the user is injured and/or there are photos/video of the incident. So the overall percentage of incidents which make the news is probably quite small. 

There are two worrying trends in vaping incidents:

1) They are increasing. Compared to the 22 incidents noted in 2008-2014, there were 33 incidents in Jan & Feb 2016 alone. So in just two months there were 50% more reported incidents than there had been in the first seven years of vaping. This is partly due to the increasing numbers of people turning to vaping, but it's also partly due to the gear. Initially, vaping was all low wattage cigalikes with batteries encased in metal or hard vinyl, the user having no option to build coils or push the wattage on the device. With the advent of sub-ohm vaping, users started carrying more powerful 18650 batteries with thin wraps in their pockets, they started building low-resistance coils to chuck clouds, and wattages were turned up. The result was that there were a lot more mishaps.

2) There is an increasing likelihood that users will be injured. Initially, 80% of cigalike fires/explosions happened while the device was being charged. Often, the user wasn't near the device so there were no injuries. Now, most incidents happen while the device is being used, or in the user's pocket. So injuries have escalated significantly. 

This article compiled a list of 214 vaping fires/explosions reported in the media.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (14/2/17)

Videos or mishaps like this upset me. Not only because of the person harmed but also because of the shadow it casts over ecigs in general. The media wont question what went wrong or how it happened, instead they will flood their readers with an article regarding the dangers of electronic cigarettes. 


Couldn't view video maybe it has been removed. But from what I have seen from the comments above I can only assume a short on the positive pin. If a mech mod does not fire don't just try tighten it down harder and go again. That is looking for shit. 

We cannot keep laughing it off and saying it is his own fault. Now I wish to be clear here. It probably was. But if a person is unaware of the dangers is it still their fault? 

It is far to easy to buy a mech mod. Those who are familiar with Fasttech will know that the Nemesis is by far their best selling mod and although it is now discontinued it does make you wonder. How easy is it to buy one? What questions are asked to ensure the person knows what they are doing? 

I am not saying persons need to produce a certificate of competence to be able to purchase one, but we clearly need some type of control. I am an avid mech mod user. And if I could it would be my only device. I even prefer it over my Hpriv. But I am also always very aware of how dangerous it can be. 

Vape shops need to also stand up here and be more careful when selling these items. Unfortunately we can do very little to control who buys what online. But in a store we can. I am not saying vape shops are not being cautious, but are they all taking necessary steps? I doubt it. I once walked into a vape shop carrying my Apollo mod with a 24 dripper on it. The guy behind the counter asked to first inspect the device before I used it. He had a look at my coil and asked me my ohms. When I replied he asked me what battery I am using. He then removed the battery to check if I was right. Once he was happy that I knew what I was doing he then handed it back to me. After some clouds he had a pull and loved it too. Their caution impressed me. Now only 1 vape shop has done that and I have now been to a few. 

I don't wish to see mech mods banned. They are incredible devices and certainly my favourite. But unless measures are taken to try avoid them ending up in the hands of person's who have no idea what they are doing, we may just see them being banned. 

Maybe in the future we will see more safer battery chemistry or maybe even protected mech mods. I know it is hard to picture but maybe some type of chip that doesn't interfere with how it operates provided the battery is within its ability. 



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Polar (14/2/17)

@StangV2_0 I'm still able to view the video. 

Agree, on a routine visit to Sirvape a guy in the line in front of me enquired about a mech mod. BigGuy asked him some questions surrounding battery safety and builds and subsequently refused to sell him one. If all retailers used this approach incidents like these will almost be unheard of.

It is certainly a danger tho, you have to assume that if something can go wrong that eventually it will, whether its by user error or equipment failure. I know it will sort of kill the Mech, but why not simply have a chip installed that will not fire in case of a short like the bypass modes we see on variable wattage devices. Is that not eventually better than people blowing their faces off?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (14/2/17)

Huffapuff said:


> When regulations start to kick in I have a feeling that the first thing that will happen is mech mods will be banned. They're kind of like cars without safety belts.


I doubt they could ban them even if they wanted to. It's not like they have the man power to actually regulate it, they could ban them here, but will they be searching through every single parcel at customs looking for a mech mod? I hardly think so. This problem isn't going to go away, with or without regulation. I have a feeling with vaping becoming more and more mainstream and commercial, we will see an increase in these types of incidents and a massive drive from Big Tobacco to use their "safe" and closed system e-cigs and then suddenly mech and most likely our big regulated box mods will become to the market what roll your owns are to the cig market. I reckon we will become niche eventually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/2/17)

Polar said:


> @StangV2_0 I'm still able to view the video.
> 
> Agree, on a routine visit to Sirvape a guy in the line in front of me enquired about a mech mod. BigGuy asked him some questions surrounding battery safety and builds and subsequently refused to sell him one. If all retailers used this approach incidents like these will almost be unheard of.
> 
> It is certainly a danger tho, you have to assume that if something can go wrong that eventually it will, whether its by user error or equipment failure. I know it will sort of kill the Mech, but why not simply have a chip installed that will not fire in case of a short like the bypass modes we see on variable wattage devices. Is that not eventually better than people blowing their faces off?



That was probably me 
But i still managed to buy one very easily after 2 weeks from them online. (So there are flaws in the system)

I did do some extra research though after that.


----------



## mavric69 (14/2/17)

KZOR said:


> *Moral of the story *: If you using a mech with a IQ of less than 80 then do it with no-one within a 20m radius.



Nature keeps trying to find ways to thin the heard.. .and we keep on stopping her.. Darwinism works... whether it be the vendor's lack of informing a noob vaper or pure negligence or simple arrogance etc... education is key... faulty equipment excluded... 

Has Big Tobacco had any bad press regarding people falling asleep with a stinkie and burning their houses down?


----------

